# Lizard at the melbourne zoo



## syeph8 (Jun 11, 2010)

Gday ladies and gents,
My housemate went to the zoo, and saw a lizard he quite liked. he asked me what it was and described it to me and i told him itwas probably a green iguana. He then found this pic for me on the internet, its just labelled "lizard" and was taken at the Melbourne zoo. can anyone tell me what it is?



i retrieved this image from






http://www.flickr.com/photos/jules1969/2967753812/ 


thanks guys

Sye


----------



## SuburbanMe (Jun 11, 2010)

looks like a basilisk to me.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 11, 2010)

looks like a basilisk


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 11, 2010)

Harry Potter killed one of those!


----------



## Tayla152girl (Jun 11, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> Harry Potter killed one of those!


bahahaha it looked a little bigger and scarier than that in harry potter though!


----------



## syeph8 (Jun 11, 2010)

thanks fellas, was driving me crazy, i was typing in every type of dragon i could think of into google images


----------



## SuburbanMe (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah, they're pretty cool. Kinda look like an Eastern Water Dragon crossed with a green iguana and a sail boat.


----------



## James_Scott (Jun 11, 2010)

Also known as the Jesus lizard I think, as when they are juveniles they can run on the surface of water! Check out Stephen Daltons pictures of them running on water. Just amazing!


----------



## hypochondroac (Jun 11, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> Harry Potter killed one of those!


 
Too funny.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Jun 11, 2010)

Plumed basilisk. There are a few species.


----------



## syeph8 (Jun 11, 2010)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> Plumed basilisk. There are a few species.



ta mate, not big up on my exotics (or lizards for that matter) but glad others take a keen interest. gorgeous fellas, been doing a bit of research on them since this post. quite a beautiful lizard arent they? kinda feel like goin to see them in their natural habitat now, watching that watter running thing would be amazing. goes to show its been too long since ive been to the zoo. anyone want to take me?  



moosenoose said:


> Harry Potter killed one of those!



you have always been hilarious moose! god forbid you ever quit drinking! 

but this brings me to my next contemplation... a basilisk is a mythological snake... so why is it also the name of a dragon? im confused!


----------



## eipper (Jun 11, 2010)

that is a male _Basliscus plumifrons_, double Crested basilisk or Jesus Christ Lizard

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Mr.James (Jun 11, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> View attachment 150147
> 
> View attachment 150144
> 
> ...



One of my favourite lizards. How many did the zoo have?


----------



## syeph8 (Jun 16, 2010)

Mr.Boyd said:


> One of my favourite lizards. How many did the zoo have?



Can see why... only one, by what the housemate tells me.


----------

